# FXHD seems blocked via FIOS?



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a base Roamio had it since they were launched ... We have had Verizon FIOS for quite a while - 
TV and Internet. Pretty happy with all of it so far.
Anyway, we have the Ultimate HD which includes FXHD - we enjoyed Fargo last year and had been big fans of 
The Americans - 

Watched Tyrant last summer and it had moments - so I set up a Season pass for Season 2 this summer - 
we got them - until, I think, July - then it stopped recording. 
Now I find I get an unauthorized Channel warning when i try and tune it in.

Did anyone else lose FXHD on their FIOS Ultimate HD feed?
I checked and the SD channel isn't there either ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thewebgal said:


> I have a base Roamio had it since they were launched ... We have had Verizon FIOS for quite a while - TV and Internet. Pretty happy with all of it so far.
> Anyway, we have the Ultimate HD which includes FXHD - we enjoyed Fargo last year and have been big fans of The Americans -
> 
> Watched Tyrant last summer and it had moments - so I set up a Season pass for Season 2 this summer - we got them - until, I think, early July - it stopped recording.
> ...


FiOS has restricted all Fox owned channels since late July at the request of FoX. This includes, FXHD, Fox news, National Geographic and more Fox owned channels.

Just like the HBO and CInemax restricted channels you are unable to remove a recording from the device it was recorded on. So your only option is to stream it to another TiVo Roamio/Premiere or Mini.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I still have fxhd on channel 553 on verizon fios but i only have the extreme package ,you should have the channel with the ultimate pack. Go into your tivo settings and check in your channels menu that channel 553 has a check mark on the channels you receive. o r call verizon and have them to check if your cablecard is still authroized to receive this channel.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I missed that. Since the OP got an unauthorized message, it means the cable card isn't paired. The restricted channels require a paired cable card to view them.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I wasn't trying to "remove" a recording - I just wanted to record it and play it back later. It worked up until it stopped working - and I suspected it was a channel lineup change or some such. 

But this "Paired card" sounds like something new - I have a multi-channel card already - I gather we need to call Verizon Customer Service for this ... sigh ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

yes. Good luck. Sometimes it can be done in a few minutes, with the right tech. And sometimes it can take hours, with the wrong tech, and you get nowhere. Unfortunately my last experience was the latter. 

After several hours and no progress, I ordered a new cable card and picked it up the next day at the local FiOS store. And returned the old card. With the new card it was just a matter of calling in, or using the website, and in a few minutes the card was paired.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

553 is working for me and Verizon has an automated line to help with cablecard pairing that might be able to fix you up.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

From what I recall reading since I don't have fios is that the key thing to tell them when you call them is to say you need "manual validation" on your cablecard. This is supposed to trigger something in their trained csr brains to put the proper numbers and codes onto your account, or some such and wheretofore.  I also agree to call their dedicated cablecard hotline for best results.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, I have Fios and can also recommend the Verizon Direct forum.
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect 
and mention the "manual validation" in your post.
Give them the cc serial #, CableCARD ID, HOST ID, & Data.
I have also found that if you go into the settings, cable card menu, conditional access, on the 4th line down it should say "VAL: V 0x0x" where the last "x" is a number. If you get, "? 0x0x" your card is not paired correctly.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks to all your help here! I went to DSLforums and realized tho I've read there for years, 
I apparently never created an account or a login! So I did, posted a msg, read a bit - 
took a look at the cablecard screens and wrote down all the data fcfc2 said I'd need, 
called the 1-888hotline on my Cablecard screen and walked through the whole thing 
with a nice Verizon tech -

Bottom line - I have FXHD again!

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thewebgal said:


> Thanks to all your help here! I went to DSLforums and realized tho I've read there for years, I apparently never created an account or a login! So I did, posted a msg, read a bit - took a look at the cablecard screens and wrote down all the data fcfc2 said I'd need, called the 1-888hotline on my Cablecard screen and walked through the whole thing with a nice Verizon tech - Bottom line - I have FXHD again! Thank you, thank you!


Awesome, great job!


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

I just received a replacement Roamio Pro for mine which had its MOCA go out. I popped the card from the old one in and- no FOX nets. I am on hold right now with the CableCard center for Verizon. Fingers crossed...


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

thank you all and an update:

It worked but it definitely would not without me stressing the manual verification. My CSR also indicated the best way to do it is to treat it like a new card. She apparently removed that card and readded it. I had to give her all the info just as posted and it worked fine.

Thanks again- this is why this forum is invaluable.


----------



## WhatWhoMe? (Sep 12, 2015)

What happened is that when Verizon changed the permissions for the FOX channels, the FOX channels became "unpaired" and need to be paired again. The Verizon Rep has a service bulletin on this, however since there are so few cable cards vs STB's they may not realize what is going on. A new Cablecard is not needed


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WhatWhoMe? said:


> What happened is that when Verizon changed the permissions for the FOX channels, the FOX channels became "unpaired" and need to be paired again. The Verizon Rep has a service bulletin on this, however since there are so few cable cards vs STB's they may not realize what is going on. A new Cablecard is not needed


Many people don't even have a paired cable card. i know the only reason I ever got mine paired was in 2012 when HBO and Cinemax got restricted. Otherwise there was no reason to pair them. The Fox channels had no issue for me since the card was paired to begin with.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

WhatWhoMe? said:


> What happened is that when Verizon changed the permissions for the FOX channels, the FOX channels became "unpaired" and need to be paired again. The Verizon Rep has a service bulletin on this, however since there are so few cable cards vs STB's they may not realize what is going on. A new Cablecard is not needed


Changing permission on channels does not cause a CableCard to become "unpaired". The CableCards were never actually paired to begin with.


----------

